# Đi tìm gel dưỡng ẩm mát lành,  giảm sưng mụn cho làn da mùa hè



## Vũ Thu Hằng

*Nếu bạn đang cảm thấy kem dưỡng khiến làn da bí bách và không được thông thoáng, những loại gel dưỡng da dưới đây sẽ là giải pháp cứu cánh hoàn hảo.*

Dưỡng ẩm dạng gel rất thích hợp cho làn da dầu mùa hè, vừa cấp nước mà không làm da bí bách, nhờn dính.



​
Mùa hè da đổ dầu nhiều nên nhiều bạn nghĩ rằng không cần phải dùng thêm kem dưỡng ẩm . Nhưng thực ra da dầu, da đổ dầu nhiều càng thiếu nước thì lại càng sản sinh ra nhiều dầu hơn nên tất cả mọi loại da đều cần dưỡng ẩm trong cả 4 mùa. Đối với các bạn sử dụng tinh chất dưỡng da, dùng kèm theo sau một loại kem dưỡng khóa ẩm sẽ giúp các loại serum và lotion hoạt động hiệu quả hơn.

Tuy nhiên dạng kem đặc, dưỡng ẩm sâu nhưng nặng mặt, lâu thấm là nỗi lo ngại của làn da dễ kích ứng, mẩn đỏ và nổi mụn mùa hè nên cấp ẩm dạng gel sẽ lý tưởng hơn. Sau đây là 2 loại gel dưỡng nhận được đánh giá rất cao, giá lại vô cùng dễ chịu bạn nên đầu tư cho mùa nóng.

*Gel dưỡng Hanyul Pure Artemisia Watery Calming Gel*

*

*​
Hanyul là một thương hiệu thuộc Amore Pacific, hãng còn mới mẻ ở Việt Nam vì mới chỉ tập trung  vào thị trường nội địa Hàn Quốc. Hanyul chuyên các sản phẩm chăm sóc da chiết xuất thảo dược thiên nhiên theo nghiên cứu Đông Y. Tại Hàn, Hanyul được ví như bản dupe của hãng Sulwhasoo danh tiếng, Hanyul cũng hướng tới các sản phẩm chiết xuất thảo mộc chất lượng như Sulwhasoo nhưng giá dễ chịu hơn.

Gel dưỡng Hanyul Pure Artemisia Watery Calming Gel hay thường được gọi là gel dưỡng chiết xuất ngải cứu là một trong những sản phẩm nổi bật nhất của Hanyul. Kem dạng gel lạnh có chiết xuất từ lá ngải cứu non có công dụng chính là cấp nước cho da, giúp làm dịu da. Kem cũng giúp thanh lọc nhẹ nhàng, giảm viêm, thúc đẩy mau lành cho làn da mẩn đỏ, kích ứng. Gel bôi lên da cảm giác mát dịu, nhanh thấm. Tanin trong ngải cứu có tác dụng ngăn các vết chàm, mẩn đỏ hay mụn nước nhỏ nên rất phù hợp với làn da dễ dị ứng và nổi mụn do khói bụi, thời tiết nóng bức.

Sản phẩm phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả da mụn, da nhạy cảm.

_Giá tham khảo: 370 ngàn đồng (250ml)_

*Gel lô hội Benton Aloe Propolis Soothing Gel*

*

*​
Với các tín đồ dưỡng da Hàn Quốc, cái tên Benton chắc chắn không còn xa lạ. Gel lô hội của Benton được đánh giá rất tốt với 80% chiết xuất từ lá lô hội lành tính, 10%  keo ong và các loại thảo dược khác có khả năng chống sưng tấy và vi khuẩn giúp dưỡng da nhạy cảm, mụn nhọt, đồng thời dưỡng ẩm và làm dịu da.

Có thể nói, gel lô hội Benton Aloe Propolis Soothing Gel là sản phẩm dành cho làn da mùa hè vì gel có khả năng xử lý hết thảy các vấn đề của da trong thời tiết nóng bức, khói bụi này như làm dịu kích ứng, mẩn ngứa, chống khuẩn và giúp mụn mau lành, đồng thời gel cũng cung cấp nước, giữ ẩm cho da. Gel bôi lên da nhẹ dịu, thoáng mặt, không gây cảm giác dính bết. Gel phù hợp với mọi loại da, có thể sử dụng ở những bị tổn thương, da nhạy cảm.

_Giá tham khảo: 190 ngàn đồng (100ml)_

Hai sản phẩm trên có giá tương đương nhưng so về thiết kế bao bì, gel lô hội Benton ghi điểm hơn gel ngải cứu của Hanyul vì có dạng tuýp vệ sinh và gọn nhẹ, gel Hanyul đựng trong hũ lớn phải quệt ngón tay vào lấy. Gel Hanyul dưỡng ẩm nhẹ nên phù hợp với các bạn da dầu, da hỗn hợp thiên dầu, nếu da bạn cần cấp ẩm nhiều hơn, hãy chọn Benton.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau

Dưỡng ẩm dạng gel rất thích hợp cho làn da dầu mùa hè, vừa cấp nước mà không làm da bí bách, nhờn dính.


----------

